# Anyone been fishing on pier last 2 days?



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Just curious if anyone had been fishing at the P'cola beach pier the last couple of days. I know all the rainbow-warriors are rampid out there this weekend, but I was wondering if any King or Spanish were running the last couple of days ? Water clarity? Thanks guys.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

water is clear.... no fish, no bait.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

That sux. Thanks for the update.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I fished the pier yesterday. There were a few nice spanish caught out at the end but no kings. I was out there until 4pm before calling it quits.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I was out there today from 10am until dark and it is still dead. Caught 5 hardtails and that was it using a gotcha for one and sabiki for the other 4. I think all the fish are on vacation or something.


----------

